# Hi



## Jaimee A (Aug 27, 2012)

hi all,I thought I would introduce myself to everyone since I am new here. My name is Jaimee Amezcua i am 23 and i have had IBS for about 4 years now. I was diagnosed when i attended nursing school. I hit rock bottom and could barley stand to eat. I hardly ever went out and when i did, it was all about my anxiety! Anyway, i am now coping with it a lot better.







I have a job(that is sometimes hard to come to hence the IBS), i just got married and just got a new apartment. I wake up an hour and a half early for work so i can prepare for my IBS symptoms, Imodium and Ativan work well for me. I do have one problem though; my husband seems to be having a hard time dealing with my anxiety that IBS has triggered. He get's really annoyed when i have bad days. He expects me to always be on my A game, but sometimes i just have really bad days. It makes me feel so alone at times because i know if i turn to him for help, he'll just get aggravated with me. He just doesn't get it. Does anyone else have this problem with there spouse or significant other? If so, how do you handle the situation? All advice welcome! Thanks!


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Jaimee, spouses can be hard to deal with. I have a spouse who blames himself because there is nothing he can really do to help me when I have bad days. Luckily, lately I've had much better days. Most of it is due to starting on probiotics to try and equal out my gut flora. If you have not tried using them yet, please give them a try. The first one I tried was Florastor, and it made a big difference. I actually have regular bm's on a regular basis for the last month or two. I've also added a couple other 8-strain probiotics and they have helped also. Now, since I don't have constant "bad days" when I do have one (fewer and farther between) the spouse is not quite as disaapointed if plans have to change. He can tell if I'm not feeling well and will respect it. Once you start having more better days then bad days he will probably come around. Please try the probiotics if you haven't already. They have made a big difference for me. Lot's of Luck to you. Hang in there.


----------



## Jaimee A (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks so much! I actually just started probiotics about two weeks ago. How long did it take you to finally see a difference? I am very hopeful they will work, I've heard great things! thanks again for the help.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I actually saw results from the Floristor in about 2 days, it was amazing. It had been over a year since I had a normal BM and a couple of days after taking the Floristor I felt almost back to normal. If you haven't seen any results in 2 weeks I would try a different one. Different strains seem to help different people, so you need to experiment until you find one that works for you. Keep trying and I'm sure you'll find something that helps. Best of luck to you.


----------

